# DCC Conundrum



## Ranger_10X (Dec 21, 2016)

So I started down the DCC road a few years ago with a Bachmann EZ controller and a couple of low-end Bachmann DCC equipped locos. I then got a MTH K4 and was bit by the sound bug. I just upgraded the decoder in one of the Bachmann locos to a Tsunami2 to get sound in it. Love it, but now my EZ Controller locks up all the time like there is a short circuit (Stop light flashing rapidly and the beeping noise) I'm starting to think it's because I'm now drawing too much power from the 1A controller. Two of my trains are 5-car passenger trains with fully (incandescent) lighted cars. Several questions for y'all. Could the Tsunami2 draw that much more power than the non-sound Bachmann decoder that it's now exceeding my 1A power budget? How to test this without an ammeter? If this is what is happening the obvious fix would be to get the Bachmann 5A booster, but that thing is way overpriced (IMHO) - is there a substitute or something I could build? Or would the best thing be to upgrade to a full-function, programming-capable controller like the Zephyr - or something with more power? Suggestions? I am on a limited budget, and don't really like the handhelds like the NCE. Or maybe I just convert my passenger cars to LED lighting? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sound decoders do draw more power than non sound decoders. I don't how much more.
Are you running 2 locos when the controller starts shutting down. Or just the sound decoder? 1 amp doesn't leave much leeway. I understand the money deal. More amps are better. I think the zephyr plus is 2 1/2 amps. And it would do a lot more as far as programing and reading CVs. Around $170.00.
I have a 8 amp digitrax controller. Its over kill but the 8 amp was only 20 some dollars
more than the 5 amp system. Cheapest amps I will ever buy. My reason for big amps
is I want to be able to run 4 trains with 3 unit consists. That's 12 engines. 2 amps probably would not be able to do that.
LEDs would take less power than light bulbs. Again, I don't know how much less.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The motor and lights are what draw amperage in the locomotive. If you have lighting strips in any passenger cars, as some do, there's even more of a draw.

Next, you add an amplifier and speaker for sound, and you about double what the motor was drawing in straight DC.

However, all of this is dependent on several factors:

How resistant to rolling are the wheel sets on the rolling stock?

Are the power wipers on the locomotive that send power to the motor/decoder strong and provide friction?

Is the drive train in the locomotive cool or warmed up from several minutes of running? (Yes, it matters...a 'cold' locomotive draws more amperage, if a smidgen more.)

Are you towing a lot of cars, properly weighted, and are they free-rolling? 

Is there a grade? How steep, and how long? Both are relevant factors.

As a general rule, a fairly new, and properly assembled locomotive in good condition with a modern sound decoder running only one speaker is going to take about 0.4-0.6 amps pulling an eight car train up a 2% grade. Generally. Same train on level track might only take 0.3 amps, even with the sound running.

I have never read the manual for your DCC system, but it might indicate that the symptoms you are experiencing is the indication that you have exceeded the single amp service the system is designed to provide to the rails.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You're always going to be hamstrung by the Bachmann controller if only by the fact it can't read CVs so I think you'd be wise to consider a new system which will give you better features and performance. A Zephyr should do the job for you if you can decipher the handbook.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, you've discovered the same thing about the Bachmann systems that I have: while the intro stuff is reasonably priced, the cost to upgrade is unacceptably high.

I also agree that if you're getting into sound, the limited functionality of the Bachmann EZ command is going to be a bigger and bigger problem going forward. Just adding a booster to it (if you even can) isn't going to help, and is probably throwing good money after bad.

This means you're probably looking at buying a different, full featured, DCC system. Even the basic ones provide a lot more power than the EZ Command system. Normally, I would recommend any intro set from Digitrax, MRC, or NCE, but since you object to handhelds, that really limits you to Digitrax. Personally, I would see if you can experiment with a couple of handheld throttles, because if you have a layout of any decent size, you will appreciate being able to move around with a throttle in your hand. Even a tethered one provides far more freedom to move to follow your train, throw turnouts, etc. But that's up to you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A Multimeter is a valued friend to the model railroader.

You can get one that does all a layout needs for
about 5.00 at Harbor Freight. There are even days
when they give them away.

With it you can measure the amp draw on your
tracks.

You probably can stay with the 1 amp Bachmann
if you replace the incandescent lights in your cars
with LED strips. You'll need a 4 diode rectifier,
that you can make for about 1.50 for each car.

I have that Bachmann system and regularly run
6 DCC locos at the same time and have 4 LED lighted passenger cars and 3 lighted cabooses all
without tripping the system.

However, even after you change to LEDs if you
add more Sound to your locos you will need
more than the 1 amp system. Check around for
a used Bachmann booster. Here on the Forum,
Craigslist, Ebay, Amazon.

If you do go with a booster, install a 12 volt auto
tail light bulb in series with the track so if you
have a derail caused short you won't damage
your metal wheels or rails. When the track shorts
the light comes on and protects the controller
and booster from damage.

Don



Don


----------

